# chirping



## shawnwk1 (Jul 8, 2011)

i always hear about some of the strange noises some hedgies make, but all my hedgies have been quiet so i haven't had the pleasure of getting to hear these. after bath time today my boys were laying on me and jakob just started chirping like a bird while looking up at me. i'm assuming this is a happy noise lol  anyone else had a chirping hedgie?


----------



## Guest (Sep 19, 2011)

Chirping is usually a happy noise only otherwise heard by males trying to mate a female  from what I have heard


----------



## shawnwk1 (Jul 8, 2011)

huh that's funny cuz i don't even have any females right now. maybe he's a gay hedgie and was trying to get my other males attention even though they were cuddled together? lol nah it didn't sound like a mating call. it wasn't quite as loud as a mating call and sounded exactly like a bird singing. it was definitely cute.


----------



## Guest (Sep 19, 2011)

Chirping I've never heard though I have read others hear saying they've heard it from both male and female and its usually figured to be happiness since its like snuggle time or when they are wheeling


----------



## Captain (Aug 31, 2011)

Maybe he has a crush on you! 
My girl actually makes a noise that sounds like a cross between chirping and squeaking. It's usually right after I give her a fresh blanket to snuggle in. I've heard that hedgehogs make all kinds of noises. Poppy certainly has a wide array of them!


----------



## shawnwk1 (Jul 8, 2011)

lol nah i'm a male too so i don't think thats it  he's just a happy little dude


----------

